# Battery Replacement for Bulova Curv



## Warrusty

Happy owner of the Bulova Curv 96A186. Looking ahead to when battery replacement is needed. Anyone know what battery should be used?


----------



## yankeexpress

Ask again in a few years....saves on self life. They are very efficient without a power hungry sweep hand

96A185


----------



## Warrusty

I like to plan ahead. Any answer to my question?


----------



## Warrusty

Think I answered my own question, if the battery on my Curve is the same on the 98A162: SR927W


----------



## Warrusty

Finally changed the battery! However, the running seconds will not reset to 12 (goes to about 6). Any suggestions?


----------



## Warrusty

Never mind. Read the manual, did a reset. All is good.


----------



## marcusleng

Warrusty said:


> Think I answered my own question, if the battery on my Curve is the same on the 98A162: SR927W


I intend to get the 98A155. Given that they share the same movement, I'll assume I can use the SR927W asa well.

I suppose the battery change experience is pretty much the same as any other quartz watches?


----------



## Warrusty

Just need a small screwdriver (1.4 mm head works) to open it up. Be careful to not strip the head of the screw.


----------

